# Intimate photos...



## Lucky18 (May 13, 2019)

My fiancé likes to take pictures of us during sex. I’ve never cared and even initiated it myself a few times. However, I discovered he has been sharing at least 2 of the pics online without my knowledge! They weren’t nudes but very revealing and the site is in a different language so I don’t know what it is. I know he speaks several languages and he tells me it’s a site to share your private photos with other couples like swingers etc..We used to play with another couple online (years ago) but we never took it any further than that and never showed our faces but this is the first time he’s “played” without me. I feel left out especially since it’s a foreign language like what’s the reason behind that? Should I just let it go since our faces aren’t being revealed? We have an awesome relationship otherwise.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Really? You have an awesome relationship? So, in awesome relationships that include trust and respect it's ok to post pictures of your partner online without asking them and getting their permission first?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

If I had a picture of you taken anywhere, walking around the mall, eating in a restaurant etc I can do a picture search and find any other pictures of you on the internet. 
And so can anyone else including children which you may have or intend having. 
Never put something on a website that you wouldn’t want everyone to be able to see. And in some jurisdictions what your fiancé is doing is a crime.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm with the "never show your face" crowd........ never


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Lucky18 said:


> My fiancé likes to take pictures of us during sex. I’ve never cared and even initiated it myself a few times. However, I discovered he has been sharing at least 2 of the pics online without my knowledge! They weren’t nudes but very revealing and the site is in a different language so I don’t know what it is. I know he speaks several languages and he tells me it’s a site to share your private photos with other couples like swingers etc..We used to play with another couple online (years ago) but we never took it any further than that and never showed our faces but this is the first time he’s “played” without me. I feel left out especially since it’s a foreign language like what’s the reason behind that? Should I just let it go since our faces aren’t being revealed? *We have an awesome relationship otherwise.*


So I take it your relationship has improved since May? You posted the following..



Lucky18 said:


> I feel you. It’s truly devastating we hardly ever do the deed. Im only interested In having other men crave me. Now that I have one whom I’ve trained and drained i can barely look at him nude. I need several men physically but can only handle one mentally


----------



## Lucky18 (May 13, 2019)

MJJEAN said:


> Really? You have an awesome relationship? So, in awesome relationships that include trust and respect it's ok to post pictures of your partner online without asking them and getting their permission first?


Like I mentioned before, I DID consent to sharing at least to some degree in the past because we played online with another couple. As long as our faces weren’t revealed. It’s just now that I discovered he’s been playing without me and what does it mean exactly?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Lila said:


> So I take it your relationship has improved since May? You posted the following..



Holy Poop !!! Cold Busted.


----------



## Lucky18 (May 13, 2019)

Andy1001 said:


> If I had a picture of you taken anywhere, walking around the mall, eating in a restaurant etc I can do a picture search and find any other pictures of you on the internet.
> And so can anyone else including children which you may have or intend having.
> Never put something on a website that you wouldn’t want everyone to be able to see. And in some jurisdictions what your fiancé is doing is a crime.


I’m aware of this😉, that’s why we never show our faces.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*The hallmark of any relationship is inherently built on "trust!"

There apparently is a discernible absence of it here, even if it ever existed at all! No self respecting man would ever subject his wife to this!

This should be more than an eye-opener for you!*


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

You reap what you sow...you “play” with other couples. You take pictures of each other having sex. Now your mad someone else might see them??? What did you really think was going to happen? You can’t be that naive


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

RebuildingMe said:


> You reap what you sow...you “play” with other couples. You take pictures of each other having sex. Now your mad someone else might see them??? What did you really think was going to happen? You can’t be that naive


""""I discovered he’s been playing without me""""""""""

I think the above is her problem ..... busted trust


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

RebuildingMe said:


> You reap what you sow...you “play” with other couples. You take pictures of each other having sex. Now your mad someone else might see them??? What did you really think was going to happen? You can’t be that naive


So in other words, "she asked for it"?????? or "she got what you deserved"?????

We've all seen that kind of thinking before. You dressed provocatively - what did you expect to happen? You went to his apartment - what did you think was going to happen?


----------



## Lucky18 (May 13, 2019)

RebuildingMe said:


> You reap what you sow...you “play” with other couples. You take pictures of each other having sex. Now your mad someone else might see them??? What did you really think was going to happen? You can’t be that naive


I never said I was mad because someone else might see them. I honestly could care less as long as our faces aren’t revealed. I’m just not sure why he did it behind my back. And on a foreign site. We have both enjoyed this kind of play in the past so I never expected it to go sour in any way.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Lucky18 said:


> Like I mentioned before, I DID consent to sharing at least to some degree in the past because we played online with another couple. As long as our faces weren’t revealed. It’s just now that I discovered he’s been playing without me and what does it mean exactly?


It means that your relationship lacks boundaries, he feels that past permissions=current permissions, and that you can't really trust your partner.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

So did you confront him about it ? 

Telegram App has a picture burn feature with an adjustable timer......


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I would end any relationship I am in if my partner shared private photos of me.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Is it possible the thought that you were OK with this? (only you can know). If he knowingly spread pictures that he knew you wouldn't want sent out, that is a bad betrayal of trust (and I think illegal)

How you react is up to you - an you alone. 

You can tell him that he should have asked but its OK.

You can tell him that she should not have done it without asking and he should never do it again

You can never allow revealing pictures again and destroy the ones you have. 

You can leave him or even report him to the police.


Any of these might make sense, and I think its something where only you know how you feel. If it were me (and its NOT, so my opinion has very little value), the intent would matter: was it done knowing that it would hurt me. 





Lucky18 said:


> My fiancé likes to take pictures of us during sex. I’ve never cared and even initiated it myself a few times. However, I discovered he has been sharing at least 2 of the pics online without my knowledge! They weren’t nudes but very revealing and the site is in a different language so I don’t know what it is. I know he speaks several languages and he tells me it’s a site to share your private photos with other couples like swingers etc..We used to play with another couple online (years ago) but we never took it any further than that and never showed our faces but this is the first time he’s “played” without me. I feel left out especially since it’s a foreign language like what’s the reason behind that? Should I just let it go since our faces aren’t being revealed? We have an awesome relationship otherwise.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

JustTheWife said:


> RebuildingMe said:
> 
> 
> > You reap what you sow...you “play” with other couples. You take pictures of each other having sex. Now your mad someone else might see them??? What did you really think was going to happen? You can’t be that naive
> ...


Oh yes, the rape argument. How could I have forgotten? Especially on this thread because it is so relevant. Duh! Where was my head...?


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

RebuildingMe said:


> Oh yes, the rape argument. How could I have forgotten? Especially on this thread because it is so relevant. Duh! Where was my head...?


Well it's illegal to share pics without consent in some places and I don't think your argument would hold up in court "well she let me take nude pics, what did she expect??". Any more than a rape defense that "well she let me kiss her, what did she expect??" I'm not saying anyone did anything illegal, just saying that your argument that giving consent to one thing means consent to everything is very troublesome and has disturbing implications.


----------

